# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Khách sạn & resort >  Khách sạn & resort giá rẻ tuần 4 tháng 06/2014 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt



----------


## hangnt

*NƯỚC NGOÀI*

*Mùa Sales lớn nhất trong năm tại SINGAPORE - 31/5 đến 28/7/2013* 

Mùa sales năm nay là tròn 20 năm ra đời chương trình The Great Singapore Sales. Great Sales đã bắt đầu từ 31/5 đến 28/7/2013 tại khắp các trung tâm thương mại lớn và nhỏ ở Singapore từ các sản phẩm thời trang, quần áo, trang sức, điện tử,... tất cả đều “giảm giá” trên khắp Singapore. Nếu đã chọn mua được chiếc vé giá rẻ trong thời gian qua thì bây giờ hãy chọn một nơi trọ chân ok nhé! 


*FRAGRANCE HOTEL - ELEGANCE (TIÊU CHUẨN 2 SAO)*

Giá từ: 1.092.000 vnđ/phòng/đêm (~50$) 

Địa chỉ: 63 Dunlop Street, Little India, 209391 Singapore 

Khách sạn nằm ở khu phố của người Ấn Độ, rất gần với các trung tâm mua sắm 

Website: www.fragrancehotel.com




*FRAGRANCE HOTEL - SAPPHIRE (TIÊU CHUẨN 2 SAO)*

Giá từ: 1.050.000 vnđ/phòng/đêm (~50$) 

Địa chỉ: No. 3, Lorong 10 Geylang, Geylang, 399037 Singapore 

Khách sạn nằm tại khu vực rất thuận tiện, gần thành phố Suntec và nhà hát Esplanade, Orchard Road, và trạm giao thông công cộng (10 phút đến bến xe điện ngầm và đi bộ 2 phút đến bến xe buýt. 

Website: www.fragrancehotelsapphire.roomswhiz.com

----------

